# Newbie - Audi TT Owner



## Lawro (May 27, 2012)

Hello,

I'm Lawrence, 27, from Bristol. I've been lurking about the forum for a while now but haven't actually posted any photos of my TT.

I've owned it for about 18 months now and still love it as much as I did when I first picked it up.

I'm sure a few of you will have see it at some point during the last year.

Few photos from across the year at various events..

TT Action Day by Lawrence Parsons, on Flickr

TT Action Day by Lawrence Parsons, on Flickr

TT Action Day by Lawrence Parsons, on Flickr

TT Action Day by Lawrence Parsons, on Flickr

Audi TT ADI by Lawrence Parsons, on Flickr

Audi TT - ADI by Lawrence Parsons, on Flickr

Audi TT - ADI by Lawrence Parsons, on Flickr

Audi TT ADI by Lawrence Parsons, on Flickr

Audi TT ADI by Lawrence Parsons, on Flickr

Audi TT ADI by Lawrence Parsons, on Flickr

Audi TT ADI by Lawrence Parsons, on Flickr

Audi TT ADI by Lawrence Parsons, on Flickr

Audi TT ADI by Lawrence Parsons, on Flickr

Audi TT ADI by Lawrence Parsons, on Flickr

Audi TT ADI by Lawrence Parsons, on Flickr

Audi TT ADI by Lawrence Parsons, on Flickr

Audi TT ADI by Lawrence Parsons, on Flickr

Silverstone - Audi TT by Lawrence Parsons, on Flickr

Silverstone - Audi TT by Lawrence Parsons, on Flickr

Really pleased with how the car is looking now and it's an absolute pleasure on track too.

A few more plans up my sleeve over the winter as its off the road now.

Unfortunately it'll probably take the back burner for a while as I've recently taken ownership of this beauty so I'm sure it'll be occupying most of my time once the weather improves.

Quattro UR by Lawrence Parsons, on Flickr

Quattro UR by Lawrence Parsons, on Flickr

Quattro UR by Lawrence Parsons, on Flickr

Quattro UR by Lawrence Parsons, on Flickr

Quattro UR by Lawrence Parsons, on Flickr

Quattro UR by Lawrence Parsons, on Flickr

Enjoy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Both look very nice, but I prefer the White Quattro. 8) [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Good to see you Lawro, welcome

Saw you at ADI, great performance on the track and the car looks good too 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Both cars are looking 8)


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome, two lovely cars you have there!


----------

